# Postal Mishap..



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Mail sorting machine decided to have this for lunch.. There was a note along with it apologizing for any inconvenience this may have caused me..lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bow yer heads for a moment of silence.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

How was it packaged and what is the post office going to do about it?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

What?

Mr. Hall, I'm disappointed....you can fix that!!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

The postal guy was probably thinking, "Well, at least the important motor part was not broken."


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Go after them SUE i say SUE , i wonder if this sorter would have torn up thiousands of tax returns would they send a message like that to the irs????????


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*ahuh*



JONNYSLOTS said:


> Go after them SUE i say SUE , i wonder if this sorter would have torn up thiousands of tax returns would they send a message like that to the irs????????


 So YOU suggest Suing the U.S. Government over a Broken Toy Car that probably wasn't insured ? LOL- I can Tell you're Canadian ! 
PS: btw Jonny- unlike Canada(in case you didn't know), the U.S. Government still owns and operates the Postal Service !


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Postal Mishap*

I had a similar situation for a power supply that I shipped via UPS. _ was lucky enough that after they had clearly dropped the package (the control knobs were sticking through the side of the box, and I had at least 2" of packed solid peanuts all around the power supply) that they paid my claim within ten days after I submitted it. Given a choice betweem UPS and USPS, I'll stick to UPS._


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I shipped some items UPS to my home while visiting in Vermont years ago. The items, some missing, arrived in a different box with the original label carefully cut and pasted to the new box. When I confronted UPS they suggested I file a claim and was able to get $50 refund which did cover my loss. However, had I not known what was in the box I would have never known there was an issue. UPS acted like it was no big deal.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> So YOU suggest Suing the U.S. Government over a Broken Toy Car that probably wasn't insured ? LOL- I can Tell you're Canadian !
> PS: btw Jonny- unlike Canada(in case you didn't know), the U.S. Government still owns and operates the Postal Service !



Careful there R3... The Canadian Government still own Canada Post Too! Keep yer facts straight before you start bashing the sled dogs and mail moose !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that sled dog and musher do a pretty good job when there is snow to run on! 
LOL


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> PS: btw Jonny- unlike Canada(in case you didn't know), the U.S. Government still owns and operates the Postal Service !


It Does? Why that's just amazing!!! pig


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes we still own the postal service here and heres a cute little story.It took 4 different people at my post office to decide my package was not big enough but if i paid an extra $3
it was big enough then they took it stuck it into a padded envelope charged an extra $5 and it was on its way so now ive dubbed them the MAIL MAFIA cause only the mob could get away with that i hope you got your package safe and sound.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi, all. I'll admit to being a complete USPS apologist (wife's a small town Postmaster), and, she'll be the first to admit that szit happens. But, here's something to consider. I just boxed up some stuff to send out (on the way, Bill!), and she ripped me about the size of the box.... too small! Reason? Because for the most part, in her experiance, it's the small boxes that get stuck and ate in machines, lost/buried in hampers and bins at sorting centers, etc, etc. So, for what it's worth just take that idea from someone who's in the system, and has also shipped crafting stuff about everywhere-use a box that's a bit overkill. The extra packing to fill the extra space makes for a cushier ride for your item, too, and gives "wiggle room" if someone/something gets ham handed with the package.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

rdm95 said:


> Mail sorting machine decided to have this for lunch.. There was a note along with it apologizing for any inconvenience this may have caused me..lol


Any clue what the truck was packed in originally? I bought some cars off a fool on the 'bay awhile back, they literally just dropped 'em into a padded envelope. I consider myself lucky they got here at all packed that way!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Giggle...sue da guvment 

We'll just let them slide on the lesser crimes against humanity, like; perpetual misappropriation of funds, gross negligence, and homicidal incompetence.

When a felony has been committed against "slotdom", we are all hurt a little and should be duly compensated.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Sadly, it was just a padded envelope.. Thankfully this seller was really cool about it and instead of refunding my $10, I managed to convince her to send me the blue #8 Dodge Stock car she had listed for $34.. What do you think she mailed that one in? I'll give you 3 guesses & the first 2 dont count lol


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

ruralradio said:


> Hi, all. I'll admit to being a complete USPS apologist (wife's a small town Postmaster), and, she'll be the first to admit that szit happens.


I too am a staunch USPS supporter, for much the same reason.
My wife is a 35+ year veteran of the postal service in a big town.
Agreed, 'stuff' happens, but a lot of it due to the person shipping the package making bad decisions in packaging.

We just got 20 boxes of new kitchen cabinets delivered last Saturday.
Not USPS, not UPS, not FedEx but a trucking company.

One package ripped wide open. No damage to the internals but sure had me nervous when I saw it being unloaded.

It was a 10 foot piece of finished trim in a.............


.....large padded envelope!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

rdm95 said:


> Sadly, it was just a padded envelope.. Thankfully this seller was really cool about it and instead of refunding my $10, I managed to convince her to send me the blue #8 Dodge Stock car she had listed for $34.. What do you think she mailed that one in? I'll give you 3 guesses & the first 2 dont count lol


AN ENVELOPE!!! I don't ship anything but papers and catalogs in envelopes, padded or not. That poor truck never had a chance...may it rest in peace.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Same here rural I too had bought from some goober and he just dropped in envelope. I asked foe a refund since he shipped si cheaply and he got all crappy. Said I didn't need to buy from him again. And I won't. ... 

Bummer on truck rdm.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Uhhh.... in pieces....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Canada Post*



plymouth71 said:


> Careful there R3... The Canadian Government still own Canada Post Too! Keep yer facts straight before you start bashing the sled dogs and mail moose !


Hmmmm....I had heard it went privatized quite a few years ago, no ? Ok then- my Bad


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

plymouth71 said:


> ..... the sled dogs and mail moose !


The dogs and moose must work overtime. Of the five or six countries that my wife and I generally purchase from, the Canadian postal service is by far the fastest. I received a package from Canada last week that arrived to Australia in just seven days. Between seven and ten is normal - I call that excellent service.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Obviously there's more to the Canadian mail than just the sled dogs and mail moose.. Enter the Canadian Mail otter... :lol:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Are you sure it is not a femail otter?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Why no, I'm not sure.. It could be a Female Mail Otter...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

poor little red Ford truck...

Did you know that 75% of all Ford Trucks sold in the US are still on the road today? 

The other 25% made it home. :lol:

Bob...oh man... I just had to do that ...zilla


----------



## Slothead (Jan 25, 2011)

I spent fourteen miserable months on the loading docks in my early twenties. We hated small parcels, they didn't stack well on the hand truck. Fun to throw but that's about it. Tarkenton fakes the hand off, looks downfield, he pumps, he throws, OOOOOOOOOO intercepted by the fork lift. As a matter of fact I did get fired from that job. What a happy day that was.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

bobhch said:


> Did you know that 75% of all Ford Trucks sold in the US are still on the road today?
> 
> The other 25% made it home. :lol:



I heard that was Harley Davidsons..................



....but it was only 20% making it home.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

TexMexSu said:


> I heard that was Harley Davidsons..................
> 
> 
> 
> ....but it was only 20% making it home.


Ahem....those were the AMF Years my friend


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ahem....those were the AMF Years my friend


hahahaha...yeah the AMF years when a Bowling Ball was higher quality than a Motorcycle....Roll :roll:

Bob...I love the way HT-ers all agree to disagree in a fun manner...zilla


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ahem....those were the AMF Years my friend



The 'classis' AMF years it was only 2% that made it home.

If you could ask Richard Farmer of Farmer's Harley Davidson in Orlando, Fl. he will tell you that the mid 70's were the worst for their franchise. He said that on more than one occasion a new buyer would get less than a mile away from their shop, walk back, and tell them where they could pick up the piece (rest removed for obvious reasons)! 


They sure sell a lot of them.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I like to think of T-Jets as Harley V-Twins, and Inlines Mag cars as Jap Multi's.... and to further Expand on that thought, however, I'd think of Aurora T-Jets as Evo Harleys, and JL upto AW UltraG T-Jets as the AMF Harleys ! LOL  In all honesty though, the Ultra G's - Neo Magnets, have Saved AW's reputation...But I HATE those Dang Neo Crutch's....it kinda makes they run like any other inline magnet car....and to me, if a car can't drift like the real thing, then I take no pleasure in driving it.... my .02¢


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the magnets are easily removed from the chassis


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Off Topic/Hi-Jack*



alpink said:


> the magnets are easily removed from the chassis


 And THEN, they revert BACK to AMF Harleys :freak:

BTW- Since we are waay Off Topic anyway, I'd like to talk about Auto Worlds Sloppy Specs, and one reason why the axle holes are so large. And this may be related to a recent question posed by PartsPig about the New DASH Axles...
ahem...I was examining and spec'ing some Auto World T-Jet axles, and noticed that the bearing journals' diameter between the Splines are pretty close to aurora specs. BUT, the Highly coarse spline area raised the axles diameter quite a bit, necessitating the larger chassis holes to allow the splines to pass through, but then having the negative effect of sloppiness when the journals themselves wobbled in the over-sized holes ! Soooo..... if the splines on the new DASH Axles are expanding the diameter larger than the actual journal diameter, then either the chassis holes will have to be oversized- OR the splines will cut into the holes when the axle is inserted !? So maybe PartsPigs question had a lot of merit after-all !?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

HuMMMMPHHH! I'm just a senile old man! And I have been told by people, that know WAAAAY more than I do about everything, that I don't really know what I am talking about! Now what was the question anyways!!! Oh yeah, are Hot Dogs better grilled or steamed? My answer is; they are best eaten! pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Parts Pig*



partspig said:


> HuMMMMPHHH! I'm just a senile old man! And I have been told by people, that know WAAAAY more than I do about everything, that I don't really know what I am talking about! Now what was the question anyways!!! Oh yeah, are Hot Dogs better grilled or steamed? My answer is; they are best eaten! pig


 Hey Dennis, isn't eating Hot Dogs kinda like Cannibalism for you ?! 
PS- I'm glad you read my post above :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Pigs don't care. pig


----------

